# Can not use mic Umik 1



## korgroenewoud (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi members,

Can someone help me with the following problem?
If i start up REW, then this screen pops up.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Did you make the recommended settings change?

Regards,
Wayne


----------

